# Hogg's IML Super 1-Andro and 4-Andro log



## seabiscuit hogg (May 14, 2022)

When I finished my Super 1-Andro log I
Bought these.


			https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20220310_131501.jpg
		


After doing a pct of sorts, I did the Turkesterone log. Anyway, it's been long enough between cycles and I wanted to up the testosterone by adding in Super 4-Andro.

I will be doing my trt with this so test should be up a good bit.  
I already deloaded a little but plan on taking weights back up pretty quickly.

This isn't about lbs on me. It's about putting more up. I will be training similar to the 1-andro log. 

My dosing will be just like on the bottles:
One pump of each in the AM and again in the PM.
Trt is only 100 mgs cyp a week. I also take a little pregnenolone and DHEA. Starting dosing tomorrow.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 16, 2022)

My training will be as follows:

Monday: chest & tris
Tuesday: leg day 
Wednesday: recombinant bike for one
 hour
Thursday: lats & bis
Friday: delts & mid-back 
Saturday: Cardio here and there. Fam has me doing stuff a lot this day.

I'm going to work more on getting more muscle fibers where my pec tear was at.
I couldn't even bench the bar nor the Cybex without plates on the right side after it happened. Trying to fix the mutation getting there
Today's workout:
Chest & tris
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex plate loaded bench:
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
205 X5
 Cybex stretch one arm incline bench:
35 X6,6  R&LG6
35 X6,6
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
10degree machine:
90 X10
90 X10
90 X10
Tricep press:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X
Rope push downs:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X10,10  R&L G20
70 X10,10
70 X10,10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 17, 2022)

BTW, you can click this link and use coupon HOGGMAN20 for a 20% discount on Super andro creams(anything actually but the creams are my favorite).





__





						IronMag Labs Bodybuilding Supplements
					





					www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 17, 2022)

I did a little deloading here and there but pretty strong for just starting. The fact I'm doing that after a turkesterone run shows that it does work.
Pretty good strength for starting out.

Leg day:
Hack Squats:
165 X8
215* X5
225 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
Feet forward hack squats:
225*X5
225 X5
Straight leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
225* X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
120* X10
120 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 200 X 35 G35
    in 200 X35
Out 200 X35


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 19, 2022)

My wrist was bothering me doing dumbbell curls so I switched to Cable stuff. I don't know why but it was bugging me while I was driving yesterday. The Rope hammers were kinda tough but I did them.

Got my one hour in on the recombinant bike yesterday. Legs are feeling OK.

I think stacking the 4-andro with the 1-andro is going make it work better on the strength as I go along.

Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
150 X10
170 X8
190 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
Underhand mag rows:
110 X10
125 X8
140 X6
Cable ez curls:
70 X10  
70 X10
70 X10
Rope hammer curls:
80 X 10
80 X10
Incline curls:
25s X10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 20, 2022)

Not a bad workout today. My delts grew pretty good on the turkesterone and I was only doing trt with so that's a nice start for this one.
Cybex palm in ohp:
80 X10
90 X8
100X6
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10 R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10 R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
65 10,10X R&L
65 X10,10
Delt high machine rows:
90 X10
100 X8
 110 X6
Shrugs:
135 X20  G20*
185 X16  G16
235 X12  G12
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 35  G35
L: 165 X 35
M:165 X35


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 23, 2022)

Bench work is going well. Going to do 225 for 5X5 next week and then do a pyramid and see what I can get. 
Chest & tris
 Pause bench:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex plate loaded bench:
135 X 10
215 X5
215 X5
215 X5
215 X5
215 X5
 Cybex incline bench:
155 X6 R&L G6
155 X6
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
10degree machine:
90 X10
90 X10
90 X10
Tricep press:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
60 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 24, 2022)

Strength is coming right along. When I ended the 1-andro log I Bought this stack. I knew the 4-andro would make it better.
Leg day:
Hack Squats:
165 X8
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
Feet forward hack squats:
235 X5
235 X5
Straight leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 200 X 35 G35
   in 200 X35
Out 200 X35


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 26, 2022)

It must have just been a mild strain or something messing with my wrist last week. I still did cable curls(except the Incline ones). Kinda missed watch the veins pop out in the mirror tho 

Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
Underhand mag rows:
110 X10
125 X8
140 X6
Cable ez curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Rope hammer curls:
85 X 10
85 X10
Incline curls:
25s X10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 27, 2022)

Delts are coming along nicely. I'm liking the way I mixed it up.
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex palm in ohp:
80 X10
90 X8
100X6
Leaning lat raises:
25 X 10,10R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10 R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
65* 10,10X R&L
70 X10,10
Delt high machine rows:
100* X10
 110 X8
120 X6
Shrugs:
135 X22  G22
185 X18  G18
235 X15  G16
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33  G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X33


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 30, 2022)

My regular  gym closed early today so I went to Anytime Fitness.
I did 10 X 10 on the chest press, 2 sets of Precor flies and changed to cable crossovers because they don't have a 10 percent machine.
I'm thinking about adding light volume work in on the flat bench anyway so this is a good start. I got my Incline bench work in also.
Just did tricep extensions and Rope pushdowns for tris.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 31, 2022)

Leg day was kinda tough today but it's supposed to be so it's a win. I was going to try to do all the hacks at 255 but decided not to after the warm up.
Leg day:
Hack Squats:
165 X8
215 X5
235 X5
245 X5
255 X5
255 X5
Feet forward hack squats:
255 X5
255 X5
Straight leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 200 X 35 G35
    in 200 X35
Out 200 X35


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 2, 2022)

Nice workout today. Vascularity was looking good while doing bis. Strength steady going up. My wrist seems fine. I just stuck with the cables anyway.
Going to do some volume on bench on Monday. Should be interesting. I did 10X10 on stack plate chest press last week. Going to play around with 5 X 10 on the flat after doing some heavies on the Cybex.
Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95*X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
Underhand mag rows:
110* X10
125 X8
140 X6
Cable ez curls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls:
90 X 10
90 X10
Incline curls:
25s X10G10
25s X9(5 fail punishment reps)
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5* X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 3, 2022)

Good delt workout today. I think I'm going to trade those high rows for one arm dumbbell rows tho.
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex palm in ohp:
80 X10
90 X8
100X6
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10   R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10 R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
Delt high machine rows:
 110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Shrugs:
135 X22 G22
185 X18  G18
235 X 16 G16
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33  G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 6, 2022)

I got the idea for volume on the flat bench from another log. It seems like this will be a good way to work on my free weight bench.

After the pec tear I basically had a large hole in my upper pec. It still looks a bit mutated but it looks way different. You really can create new fibers to fix this.

The plan was to do 3 sets of 5 on the Cybex followed by 5 sets of 10 on the flat.
I did 5X5 on the Cybex today because I want to try some heavies on the Cybex next week.

Chest & 
Cybex plate loaded bench:
135 X 10  
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Flat bench:
105 X10
105 X10
105 X10
105 X10
105 X10
 Cybex incline bench:
155 X  5  
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Vgrip pushdowns:
100 X10
110 X7
120 X5
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 7, 2022)

Did the 10 X 10 feet forward today!
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
175 X10
185 X10
190 X10
195 X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 10, 2022)

Ok I need to catch up on this. My legs were pretty wiped out after the 100 squats but I didn't do my recombinant bike thing the next day. Instead I did back and bis at Anytime Fitness. Didn't log that because the training was different from my workout  outline. I did the upright bike with varying intensity Thursday(even tho my legs were pretty sore).

Here's today's workout. I kept the high rows in just because the rear delts seemed to be hit more. I did play around with one arm bench rows and Incline rows some too.
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex palm in ohp:
90 X10
100 X8
110 X6
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10 R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
High rows:
115 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Shrugs:
135 X22  G22
185 X18  G18
235 X16  G16
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33 G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2022)

How do you like the 1-Andro Cream?


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 11, 2022)

Arnold said:


> How do you like the 1-Andro Cream?


Well, I did a sponsored log and then immediately purchased another. This stuff is perfect for my goals. You get dry, leans gains and great strength gains. I started out with my trt added in but then just went the 4-andro cream for a base. The 4-andro reminds me a bit of prop so not much water from it either.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2022)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> Well, I did a sponsored log and then immediately purchased another. This stuff is perfect for my goals. You get dry, leans gains and great strength gains. I started out with my trt added in but then just went the 4-andro cream for a base. The 4-andro reminds me a bit of prop so not much water from it either.


why not add 1 and/or R Andro Creams?


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 11, 2022)

Arnold said:


> why not add 1 and/or R Andro Creams?


1 and 4 is what I'm currently doing. I have also done R andro and 4. All three would probably be good.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2022)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> 1 and 4 is what I'm currently doing. I have also done R andro and 4. All three would probably be good.


If you want me to send you something to keep your logs going PM me.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 13, 2022)

I just missed locking out on 315 by a hair but 305 at this point isn't bad. Doing the 5X10 on the flat should help me get my free weight bench back. Hopefully I'll eventually do 5X5 on the flat with some pretty decent weight.
Chest & 
Cybex plate loaded bench:
135 X 10
225 X6
275 X1
295 X1
315 X.5 (very close fail)
305 X 1
Flat bench:
115 X10
115 X10
115 X10
115 X10
115 X10
 Cybex incline bench:
155 X  5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Vgrip pushdowns:
100 X10
110 X8
120 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 15, 2022)

I didn't skip leg my internet was down. 
I took my trt cyp out because my crit was 51. Fast esters and 4-Andro elevate it less. Our local red cross closed and I have to drive to Egypt to donate. I believe some of these andros agonize the beta ER which also counters it a bit. AIs do some as well but my old arse kinda likes a little e2 to help my joints.
Leg day:
Hack Squats:
165 X8
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
235 X5
Feet forward squats:
205 X10
225 X10
Straight leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Seated calf raises:
Mid 140 X30  G30
    in 140 X30
Out 140 X30


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 15, 2022)

You might look into IP6 and curcumin (need both to be effective) to reduce hematocrit/rbc.  It keeps mine down a couple of points.  So not a fix, but it helps.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 15, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> You might look into IP6 and curcumin (need both to be effective) to reduce hematocrit/rbc.  It keeps mine down a couple of points.  So not a fix, but it helps.


I take curcumin now to help with joints. Used to take inositol before fasted walk to get GH pulses. I wasn't aware it could help manage hematocrit. Thanx, I will look into this. If this would get me into the 40s it would be great.


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 16, 2022)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> I take curcumin now to help with joints. Used to take inositol before fasted walk to get GH pulses. I wasn't aware it could help manage hematocrit. Thanx, I will look into this. If this would get me into the 40s it would be great.



Yeah, I don't know about 40's, but it's worth a try.  I'm happy to have a 54 instead of 58.  Nothing beats donation, but I figure it doesn't hurt to "bandaid" it in the meantime.  

Try explaining to the wife why you never try to stop the bleeding when you get cut...


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 16, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> Yeah, I don't know about 40's, but it's worth a try.  I'm happy to have a 54 instead of 58.  Nothing beats donation, but I figure it doesn't hurt to "bandaid" it in the meantime.
> 
> Try explaining to the wife why you never try to stop the bleeding when you get cut...


Yeah, well I'm starting out at 51. Idk if that's where it's at now but it climbed out of the 40s with the TRT.
I've been where you at, trying to get in the low fifties. Doing everything with white and gray Market stuff doesn't jack it as  much. Transdermal test and short esters don't aromatize as much. Back in the day my love for EQ was probably a problem. Cyp is probably the worse as far as test goes. The cool thing about epi and some of other Andros is they literally stimulate beta estrogen receptors which is almost like a Reverse estrogen.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 16, 2022)

Good workout today.  I had to put the trt back in. These old joints just can't take phasing it out. The 4-andro is a bit dry.  I had my pelvis crushed up pretty badly when I was in the wreck and my hips hurt doing anything sometimes.

The grapefruit juice I used to drink when taking kratom probably helped manage the crit also. Probably make a point to drink some juice in the evenings anyway.

Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
100 X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
Underhand mag rows:
120 X10
135 X8
150 X6
Cable ez curls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls:
90 X 10
90 X10
Incline curls:
25s X10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 17, 2022)

$5 a bottle for GF juice now.  Prices are ridiculous.  We go through a lot, so we usually stock up 12 bottles at a time.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 17, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> $5 a bottle for GF juice now.  Prices are ridiculous.  We go through a lot, so we usually stock up 12 bottles at a time.


$5? Ouch! Putin is causing the inflation tho. I know cuz Brandon said.  
As I was phasing the kratom out, I started taking caps with ice type drinks that have grapefruit juice as the second ingredient. Think I'll start drinking those in the evenings.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 18, 2022)

It's kinda wild how the palm in ohp seems to directly target the front delts. I put it in because of a shoulder click from regular ohp but it's not exactly a compound movement. 
This workout does hit all three heads tho. A little late putting it up but I did delts yesterday.
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex palm in ohp:
90 X10
100 X8
110 X6
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10  R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10  R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies
70 X 10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
High rows:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Shrugs:
135* X 25 G25
185 X 20 G20
235 X  G15
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33 G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 21, 2022)

I did this workout yesterday. Finding a way to work in 3 X 3, Pause reps  and volume in got kinda weird. At some point I'm going to do some 10 X 10 on the flat bench.
Chest & 
Cybex plate loaded bench:
135 X 10
185 X6
245 X3
265 X3
275 X3
Flat bench:
120 X10
120 X10
120 X10
120 X10
120 X5,5 (paused)
 Cybex incline bench:
155 X  5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Vgrip pushdowns:
100 X10
110 X8
120 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 21, 2022)

I did the 10 X 10 feet forward quad torture today. 
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
175 X10
185 X10
190 X10
195 X10
205 X10
225 X10
225 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 24, 2022)

We're on day two without power. Had a big storm that knocked trees down everywhere and our outage is one of the smaller so I guess it got pushed back on the schedule of being fixed. Taking the creams here and there(cold showers suck) and just trying to maintain.
Could have went the gym but it's better for me to stay around the house right now. Guess shooting at that 3 plate Cybex bench will have to wait.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 27, 2022)

Back in the gym today for international chest day. I thought for sure I would get three plates on the Cybex but didn't. Going thru this power outage thing and missing workouts might have had something to do with that.
I got a couple bottles of IML turkesterone and  going to log that next. I wanted to play around with a complexed version and see how that affects absorption. Took one today to get that nitric oxide pump.

I'm going to change bench up and 5 X 5 Pause reps on the flat and then 3 X 5 on the Cybex. Gotta try to get my flat bench back. Going to put inclines on delt day. That palm in ohp is overkill on the front delts.
Chest & tris
Cybex plate loaded bench:
135 X 10
225 X5
275 X1
295 X1
315 Xfail(sh*t!)close no lockout
305 X1
Flat bench pause:
125 X5
125 X5
125 X5
125 X5
125 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Cybex tricep press;
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X  20,20R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 29, 2022)

I didn't skip leg day. Did do the Cybex Squat Press instead of hacks tho. I know it's not squats but doing the heavier weights was kinda cool.
Leg day:
Cybex Squat Press:
190 X10
280 X10
370 X10
420 X8
450 X6
Feet forward squats:
205 X5
225 X5
Straight leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid *200 X30  G30
    in 200 X30
Out 200 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 30, 2022)

I have some IML turkesterone on hand that I going log during my deload off cycle period. It will help keep gains and I love the pumps from it. I took one pre-workout today and pumps and vascularity doing arms was pretty good.
Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
100 X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
47.5 X10
Cable rows:
120 X10
135 X8
150 X6
Cable ez curls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Reverse curls:
32.5X 10
32.5 X10
Incline curls:
25s X 10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
67.5 X8 dropset
55 X6
42.5 X6
30 X8


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 2, 2022)

The reason I didn't want to make gains about weight and focus more on lifts is I was trying to get back to 180 lbs.
I reached that goal yesterday. Monday is probably the last day of this one so I'm liable to try a three plate lift on the Cybex.

I hit 65 next Feb and the raw bench nation record number for age group at 181 is less than 300. Can't help but think about trying for that.

Anyway here's yesterday's workout:
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex incline bench:
155 X5
155 X5
155 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X 10,10 R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10  R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X 10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
High rows:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Shrugs:
145 X 25 G25
195 X 20 G20
245 X15  G15
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33 G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 4, 2022)

I did get another chest day in but still couldn't get the three plates. I guess losing a few made it more like a cutter. Not bad tho. All my lifting was up a bit. I missed the Torso rotation because of the holiday gym hours.
I'm going to do an IML Turkesterone log next and do some 5 X 5 on the flat.

Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex plate loaded bench:
225 X5
275 X1
305 X1
275 X1
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Cybex tricep press;
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X  R&L G20
70 X
70 X


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 5, 2022)

Still getting pumps of the andros. Guess I miscounted days. The 100 pumps per bottle is generally pretty precise.

I added Seated calf raises in and wish I didn't. Thought it was a cramp at first but seem to have a pull or just a strain in my right calf.
Feet forward squats :
135 X10
155 X10
175 X10
185 X10
190 X10
195 X10
205 X10
225 X10
225 X10
225 X10
Seated calf raises:
135mid X 30  G30
135in X10 
135outX


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 6, 2022)

That calf pull wasn't that bad. I was limping after my workout but didn't bother me much today. It hurts a bit going up and down stairs but that's about it. 

I still lifted instead of doing my post leg day bike thing. Taking turkesterone even just pre-workout helps with DOMS anyway.
Leg soreness wasn't even that bad today.

I got a couple bottles of the IML turkesterone and am going log it during my off cycle period. It really helps keep gains. Had to take it today because I was doing bis and I love the way my veins stick out.
Lats & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X10
195 X5
Pullovers:
100 X10
100 X10
Straight arm pulldowns;
50 X10  
55 X10
55 X10
Underhand grip pulldowns:
120 X10
125 X8
135 X6
Cable ez curls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls:
90 X 10
90 X10
Incline curls:
25s X 10 G10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10 dropset
50 X 8
37.5 X7
30 X 9


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 9, 2022)

I did the upright bike on Thursday with varying intensity and the calf didn't bother me. Walking around the gym at the end hurt a little but it's not bad. I will probably just leave calf raises out next leg day.

I did delts yesterday with the turkesterone added with my pre-workout and pumps were great. I will start turkesterone log Monday and see how well the IML version helps retain gains.

Yesterday's workout:
Delts & mid-back:
Cybex incline bench:
155 X5
155 X5
155 X5
Leaning lat raises:
25 X10,10 R&L
25 X10,10
Cybex lat raises:
80 X10,10  R&L
80 X10,10
80 X10,10
Cybex Reverse flies:
70 X10,10 R&L
70 X10,10
High rows:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Shrugs:
145 X25  G25
195 X 20 G20
245 X 15 G15
Hoist crunch:
R: 165 X 33 G33
L: 165 X 33
M:165 X34


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice bench day for the last day of this one. I got the 225 X 5 X 5 on the Cybex which usually means I can get 315 X 1 but I did some heavies two wks in a row and want to work on this last bench day.

I will be starting the IML turkesterone log tomorrow. I took two of them today and it was pretty sweet. When I took of the others I logged Close together I would get a kinda weird lethargic thing. These don't do that. I took one in the am before breakfast and another with my pre-workout. The pumps were awesome!

I look forward to seeing how well this works at slowing the deload and if I can even reload a bit before doing my next cycle.
Chest & tris
Flat bench pause:
135 X5
135 X5
135 X5
Cybex plate loaded bench:
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Cybex tricep press;
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Cybex tri ext:
75 X10
75 X10
Rope push downs:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10
Torso rotation:
70 X 20,20 R&L G20
70 X20,20
70 X20,20


----------

